# Forum General General Discussion  Крылатые фразы российской рекламы

## Rtyom

Можно было бы запостить в «Fun stuff», но, думаю, можно и пообсуждать в «General discussions».
Несмотря на то, что реклама — это занудная и нередко ужасная по исполнению штука, многие фразы (сиречь слоганы) вошли в обиход и так или иначе встречаются в нашей современной речи. По следующей ссылке есть интересная подборка видео и собственно слоганов: http://www.adme.ru/rejting_adme/2009/4/27/46002/ 
А вот ещё одна подборка, частично пересекающаяся с предыдущей. Кое-что уже подзабыто и не сразу припоминается, а некоторые фразы прямо-таки въелись в мозг.  ::  
«Просто добавь воды» (реклама растворимого сухого сока «Invite»),
«А тебе, лысый, я телефон не скажу!» (реклама компании «Real trans hair», пересаживающей волосы),
«Райское наслаждение» (реклама шоколадного батончика «Bounty»),
«А главное — сухо!» (реклама женских прокладок «Always»),
«Я не халявщик, я — партнёр!» (реклама финансовой пирамиды «МММ»),
«Голосуй или проиграешь» (агитация за Ельцина на выборах президента России 1996 года),
«Весело и вкусно!» (реклама общепита «McDonald’s»),
«Это был не Nescafe!» (реклама кофе «Nescafe»),
«Нет, не айс» (реклама жвачки «Stimorol Ice»),
«А мужики-то не знают...» (реклама пива «Толстяк»),
«— Деточка, ты же лопнешь!
— А ты налей и отойди». (реклама сока «Моя семья»),
«Я пью и писаю» (реклама подгузников «Huggies»),
«Теперь банановый!» (реклама жвачки для детей «Dirol Kids»)
«Скока вешать в граммах?» (реклама сотового оператора «Beeline»),
«До первой звезды нельзя» (реклама банка «Империал»),
«В одном флаконе» (реклама шампуня с ополаскивателем «Head & shoulders»),
«Не все йогурты одинаково полезны» (реклама какого-то йогурта). 
И ещё есть много других...

----------


## DiscoverRus

Гениальные фразы (с точки зрения маркетинга) Российской рекламы ! 
Многие из них уже как минимум лет 10 назад появились, а мы все еще их помним!

----------


## Aimak

А как насчет крылатых фраз Ильфа и Петрова
"Почем опиум для народа?"  ::

----------


## Lampada

> А как насчет крылатых фраз Ильфа и Петрова
> "Почем опиум для народа?"

 У нас есть немного (только это не реклама): viewtopic.php?f=23&t=8398&p=131411&hilit=%D0%BE%D0  %BF%D0%B8%D1%83%D0%BC+%D0%B4%D0%BB%D1%8F+%D0%BD%D0  %B0%D1%80%D0%BE%D0%B4%D0%B0#p131411
Привет, Aimak!  Добро пожаловать к нам!

----------


## Aimak

ААА ну тогда
Последнюю рубашку купили (эльдорадо)
Модест Иванович знает все, но не знает, что происходит дома (Вечерняя Уфа)

----------

